# Anyone have a Shars 3-jaw tru-set/adjustable lathe chuck?



## Jimbojones (Feb 26, 2018)

Been looking at one of these for a while and especially when bought through eBay, is notably cheaper than toolmex, bison, etc.

Any real world feedback on the Shars-branded product?  fwiw - looking at 6 inch


----------



## PeterT (Feb 27, 2018)

Nope, assume you mean this one?
http://www.shars.com/products/workh...-0005-adjustable-universal-chuck-2-piece-jaws

I mentioned in another post, I bought a plain back smaller (5") Gator for rotary table & mill work, I thought the quality was decent for the price. This is their equivalent adjustable in 6" http://www.gts-tools.com/catalog/search.php?cid=gmlc-scsc-as-3jaw

Judging by this link, probably more $ than Shars.
http://brassandtool.com/Fuerda.html

another link, no price
http://www.lathe-chucks.com/GATOR/GATOR-EA-SERIES-STEEL-BODY-ADJUSTABLE-3-JAW-ANAD-6-JAW.htm

Last time we had meetup at Modern Tool, I noticed some Gator/Feurda brochures on the table. Might be worth a quote call or maybe they have one to look at. Also maybe Thomas Skinner. I pad $40 to ship a small 2" Shars boring head & few shanks via USPS least expensive. A 6" chuck would be quite a bit more weight.


----------



## Jimbojones (Feb 27, 2018)

That is the correct chuck.

Heading to US so freight/weight is (almost) a non-issue. I saw a guy selling his Shars in lieu of a Bison so that raised a flag..but I couldnt substantiate that a concern should exist.


----------



## Alexander (Feb 27, 2018)

Shars  only sells really cheap Chinese tools. Most of there stuff is ok for hobby use but in no way compares to Bison or Schunk. These expensive workholding devices are built better to last longer and clamp parts better than the imitation brands. That being said I have some Chinese lathe chucks in my garage and they work fine. If you were running a serious business I would say don't buy anything from shars.


----------



## Jimbojones (Feb 28, 2018)

bought a Pratt Burnerd (appears lightly used) same price as Shars. As long as it was well kept, I figure this was the proper choice.


----------



## Alexander (Mar 1, 2018)

Cool. Where did you find that one?


----------



## Jimbojones (Mar 1, 2018)

fleabay


----------



## PeterT (Mar 1, 2018)

Haven't bought from this outfit myself, just book marked. Chucks seems to be forte, various brands & replacement parts just in case.
http://www.lathe-chucks.net/index.htm


----------

